# Please help identify these fish........ thx!



## tremper (Jan 18, 2002)

1.









2.









3.


----------



## cater20155 (Jun 16, 2008)

#2 looks to be a Aulonocara (Rubescens) and #3 looks to be a Protomelas taeniolatus.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Number one is some sort of Tanganyika featherfin. You'd have to post that pic in the Tanganyika section here for a positive ID.

Number two is a ruby red peacock, Aulonocara "rubescens", etc....all the same fish.

Number three looks like some sort of Protomelas hap. My guess is either a Protomelas taeniatus or a Protomelas steveni type.

~Ed


----------



## tremper (Jan 18, 2002)

thx guys. i bought a group of 9 p.phenochilus tanzania and the guy i purchased them from threw in two of the feather fins on the house.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Well number two and three definitely are NOT Placidochromis phenochilius...


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Marduk said:


> Well number two and three definitely are NOT Placidochromis phenochilius...


Agree completely. :thumb:


----------



## tremper (Jan 18, 2002)

You misunderstood. 2 of the fish in pic 1 were in with the group of 9 p.phenos.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

tremper said:


> You misunderstood. 2 of the fish in pic 1 were in with the group of 9 p.phenos.....


So pic 2 and pic 3 weren't part of the group of phenos then?


----------



## tremper (Jan 18, 2002)

Correct, 9 tanzanias and 2 of these featherfins.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

They look a lot like my Ophthalmotilapia ventralis young but as I have not bred other featherfins I can not say for sure they are this (one of the more common featherfins)


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

yes, #1 should be Ophthalmotilapia ventralis... looks like you may have a male. may not color up much in a Hap/Peacock tank but they are very cool fish. may survive if not thrive.

#2 "Red" Peacock... looks like a nice young male.

#3 looks like a Protomelas "Tangerine Tiger", if pure.


----------

